

F# Code - DanielBMarkham
http://fsharpcode.blogspot.com/

======
petercooper
A nice use for a tumblelog, although there are code snippets sites that are
also handy references for stuff like this (e.g. <http://snippets.dzone.com/>).

Anyone got any similarly focused tumblelog recommendations (for other
languages, ideally)? They make for great "quick bite" resources.

~~~
giu
I actually have one, but it's more about a language's irregularities than
anything else. it's fun and concurrently interesting to read. it's also
useful, especially if you want to avoid some bad scenarios and random
behaviours. here you go: <http://wtfjs.com/>

~~~
petercooper
No, that's an excellent example. I forgot about it despite seeing it all over
here just a few days ago ;-)

